# IDE Startzeit



## bronks (22. Feb 2010)

Hi!

Aktuell fahre ich ein Notebook mit Pentium M 740, 2 GB RAM und einer 320er Festplatte. Aktuelle Software frist jetzt schon so viel Leistung, daß ich mir überlege einen neuen Computer zu kaufen. Die Startzeiten der Programme langweilen und auch die Bedienung eines Programmes läuft nicht mehr geschmeidig.

Könntet Ihr mir bitte ganz grob eure Hardware bekanntgeben und dazu schreiben, wie lange es dauert z.B. Eclipse, NetBeans, Tomcat mit kleiner Demoapp ... usw .. usf.

So z.B. bei mir mit o.g. Hardware und Java1.6:
- Eclipse Gallileo: 80 Sekunden beim ersten Start.
- NetBeans 6.8 mit (150 Klassen zum Scannen): 120 Sekunden beim ersten Start. 
- Tomcat 5.5 mit einem kleinen Demo: 28 Sekunden beim ersten Start. 

Danke

Bronks


----------



## maki (22. Feb 2010)

Zeiten hab ich keine, aber eine SSD anstatt eienr Festplatte hat bei mir zuhause Wunder bewirkt (Ubuntu Boot in 20 Sek.), kleine (40GiB) sind auch noch bezahlbar (ca. 100 €).


----------



## Antoras (22. Feb 2010)

Also, ich hab ne 3GHz Doppelkern-CPU und 4Gig RAM. Und ich hab absolut keine Ladeprobleme. Eclipse ist bei mir in 10-15s gestartet. Der Tomcat braucht vllt. 2s. Und besonders viel hat der PC auch nicht gekostet. War die Investition auf jeden Fall wert.

Ne SSD würde ich mir jetzt nicht zulegen. Die ändert vllt. ein wenig an der Startgeschwindigkeit. Aber da das nur einmal passiert (ich lass die Programme bis zum Herunterfahren des PCs im RAM) und die paar Sekunden, die das dann länger dauert kann ich verkraften. Dafür wären mir die Dinger einfach noch immer zu teuer. Lieber ne schnellere CPU und mehr RAM für das Geld kaufen.


----------



## Wildcard (22. Feb 2010)

Bei Eclipse macht es einen gewaltigen Unterschied wie du Eclipse verlässt (welche Views und Editors offen sind). Daraus ergibt sich nämlich wie viele PlugIns die Platform schon beim startup laden muss. Diese Zeiten sind also nicht mit anderen vergleichbar wenn Workspace, Plugin Zusammenstellung und geöffnete Views/Editors nicht übereinstimmen.
Betriebssystem macht natürlich auch einen riesen Unterschied...


----------



## maki (22. Feb 2010)

Antoras hat gesagt.:


> ..
> Ne SSD würde ich mir jetzt nicht zulegen. Die ändert vllt. ein wenig an der Startgeschwindigkeit. Aber da das nur einmal passiert (ich lass die Programme bis zum Herunterfahren des PCs im RAM) und die paar Sekunden, die das dann länger dauert kann ich verkraften. Dafür wären mir die Dinger einfach noch immer zu teuer. Lieber ne schnellere CPU und mehr RAM für das Geld kaufen.


Das "schwächste Glied" bzw das langsamste (weil mechanisch) ist nunmal die Festplatte, da nützt ein noch schnellerer Prozessor wenig wenn die HD geschwindikeit zusammenbricht weil viele kleine Dateien gelesen/geschrieben werden, wie zB. beim kompilieren.
SSDs sind teuer, vor allem wenn es um GiB/€ geht, aber man braucht ja fürs System keine große Platte.

Wie gesagt, Ubuntu in 20 Sekunden, auf einem Atom 330 mit 2 x 1,6 GHz


----------



## Antoras (22. Feb 2010)

Schon klar, aber das ändert trotzdem nichts daran, dass die Daten nach dem ersten Starten meist im RAM liegen. Und bei Änderungen im Quellcode wird auch nicht jedes Mal alles neu kompiliert, sondern nur das was sich geändert hat.

Und wegen mir darf das OS 5min zum booten brauchen, solange das danach ohne Nachladeruckler läuft. Das starte ich i.d.R. auch nur einmal am Tag. Wegen ein paar Sekunden Leistungsgewinn (die ich höchstwahrscheinlich auch nur beim ersten Start der Software feststelle) gebe ich einfach keine 100+€ aus.


----------



## maki (23. Feb 2010)

Antoras hat gesagt.:


> Schon klar, aber das ändert trotzdem nichts daran, dass die Daten nach dem ersten Starten meist im RAM liegen. Und bei Änderungen im Quellcode wird auch nicht jedes Mal alles neu kompiliert, sondern nur das was sich geändert hat.


Du meinst den Cache, oder?
Tja, dazu müsssen die Daten erstmal gelesen worden sein, und wenn sie sich ändern, war es das für den Cache dann auch wieder...


Antoras hat gesagt.:


> Und wegen mir darf das OS 5min zum booten brauchen, solange das danach ohne Nachladeruckler läuft. Das starte ich i.d.R. auch nur einmal am Tag. Wegen ein paar Sekunden Leistungsgewinn (die ich höchstwahrscheinlich auch nur beim ersten Start der Software feststelle) gebe ich einfach keine 100+€ aus.


Wie gesagt, der Leistungszugewinn ist enorm, und nicht nur beim ersten starten spürbar, sowas wie "Nachladeruckler" gibt es mit einer SSD nicht mehr 

Persönlich were ich mir für das OS nie wieder einer dieser langsamen Festplatten besorgen, da sie nur das ganze System ausbremsen, da nutzt der schnellste Prozessor nix, wenn alles nur auf die Festplatte wartet.


----------



## Antoras (23. Feb 2010)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Tja, dazu müsssen die Daten erstmal gelesen worden sein, und wenn sie sich ändern, war es das für den Cache dann auch wieder...


Warum sollten sich die Daten nach dem Laden ändern? Ich tu doch nicht jedes Mal während meine IDE läuft von ihr eine neue Version installieren. Und der Start geschieht wie bereits gesagt i.d.R. nur einmal.


maki hat gesagt.:


> Wie gesagt, der Leistungszugewinn ist enorm, und nicht nur beim ersten starten spürbar, sowas wie "Nachladeruckler" gibt es mit einer SSD nicht mehr


Bin noch nie in den "Genuss" gekommen eine SSD zu testen. Aber ich hab mich bisher bei meinem jetzigen Rechner noch nie über Performanceprobleme geärgert und das ist das Wichtigste. Also brauch ich mir auch keine Gedanken darum machen ob ich mir eine SSD zulege...


----------



## maki (24. Feb 2010)

> Warum sollten sich die Daten nach dem Laden ändern? Ich tu doch nicht jedes Mal während meine IDE läuft von ihr eine neue Version installieren. Und der Start geschieht wie bereits gesagt i.d.R. nur einmal.


Du änderst deine Javaklassen aber schon bevor du kompilierst,oder? 
Sobald sich eine Datei ändert war es das für den Cache, zumindest unter Windows, Linux ist da "schlauer", allerdings müsen die Daten erstmal von der langsamen Platte gelesen werden bevor sie in den Cache können.
Wie dem auch sei, Caching ist nur ein Versuch das langsamste Glied etwas zu beschleunigen, SSDs sind besser.



> Bin noch nie in den "Genuss" gekommen eine SSD zu testen. Aber ich hab mich bisher bei meinem jetzigen Rechner noch nie über Performanceprobleme geärgert und das ist das Wichtigste. Also brauch ich mir auch keine Gedanken darum machen ob ich mir eine SSD zulege...


Habs erst vor kurzem ausprobiert, für meinen HTPC (Nvidia ION mit Intel Atom Duo 2x 1,6 GHz), dieser Rechner bootet schon in höchstens 20 Sek. Ubuntu, und zwar nach dem einschalten, mein "alter" (6-8 Monate?) Rechner dagegen mit Quad-Core 4 x 2,66 GHz und "langsamer" 7200 Festplatte dagegen braucht eine mind. Minute zum Booten nach dem einschalten.
Seitdem will ich nix anderes mehr (zumindest fürs System), SSD ist wie wenn du fliegst...


----------



## Antoras (24. Feb 2010)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Du änderst deine Javaklassen aber schon bevor du kompilierst,oder?


Das sind normalerweise ja nur ein paar KB. Deren Ladezeit sollte man bei einer modernen Festplatte ja nun wirklich nicht feststellen dürfen. Da braucht ja die IDE länger um den Code zu formatieren.





maki hat gesagt.:


> Wie dem auch sei, Caching ist nur ein Versuch das langsamste Glied etwas zu beschleunigen, SSDs sind besser.


Bestreite ich ja nicht. Brauchen tu ich momentan aber trotzdem keine...


maki hat gesagt.:


> Seitdem will ich nix anderes mehr (zumindest fürs System), SSD ist wie wenn du fliegst...


Bootvorgang geschieht nur einmal. Und wie bereits gesagt würde mir es nichts ausmachen wenn der ein wenig länger dauert wenn ansonsten das OS schnell ist.


----------



## maki (24. Feb 2010)

> Das sind normalerweise ja nur ein paar KB. Deren Ladezeit sollte man bei einer modernen Festplatte ja nun wirklich nicht feststellen dürfen. ...


Das ist doch genau der Punkt den ich bereits erwähnte, beim schreiben von vielen kleinen Dateien bricht die Festplattengeschwindigekit zusammen, egal wie "modern", bei SSDs nicht.



> Bootvorgang geschieht nur einmal.


Das gilt nicht nur fürs booten.
Das gilt für alles an dem die Festplatet bzw. SSD beteiligt ist


----------



## bronks (24. Feb 2010)

Danke für die Diskussion  macht bitte weiter. Das ist Interessant

@maki:
Was für eine SSD hast Du?

Wie verhält sich die SSD, wenn Swapping angesagt ist? So z.B. Arbeitsspeicher knapp vor voll und ich meine, daß ich unbedingt noch Oracle DB und Weblogic starten muß?


----------



## maki (24. Feb 2010)

> @maki:
> Was für eine SSD hast Du?


Das kleinste Model das ich bei mir um die Ecke gefunden habe: Amazon.com: Kingston 40 GB SSDNow V-Series Solid State Drive (SSD) SNV125-S2/40GB: Electronics
Allerdings war das für einen HTPC und da ist die schreibgeschwindigkeit nicht so wichtig (beworben wird diese SSD  mit 170MB/sec lesen und nur 40MB/sec schreiben, für einen Laptop oder Desktop würde ich wohl eine wählen die etwas schneller schreibt, bin aber kein SSD Experte oder Verkäufer 



> Wie verhält sich die SSD, wenn Swapping angesagt ist? So z.B. Arbeitsspeicher knapp vor voll und ich meine, daß ich unbedingt noch Oracle DB und Weblogic starten muß?


Wie eine Festplatte, nur viel schneller


----------



## Antoras (24. Feb 2010)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Das ist doch genau der Punkt den ich bereits erwähnte, beim schreiben von vielen kleinen Dateien bricht die Festplattengeschwindigkeit zusammen, egal wie "modern", bei SSDs nicht.


Das hab ich nirgendwo widersprochen. Aber selbst bei Quelltexten musst du nie, außer beim Start der IDE sehr viele davon laden. Wenn, dann editiert man ein paar und kompiliert die anschließend. Im Gegensatz zu bspw. C, wo es alltäglich ist, dass man selbst mit Makefiles viele Dateien kompilieren muss, sobald man mal etwas editiert, ist Java-Bytecode da performancemäßig viel besser aufgebaut.



maki hat gesagt.:


> Das gilt nicht nur fürs booten.
> Das gilt für alles an dem die Festplatet bzw. SSD beteiligt ist


Ich behaupte nach wie vor, dass man spürbare Unterschiede bei der Geschwindigkeit nur bei einem Kaltstart von Dateien feststellt - ob ich jetzt ein oder zwei Sekunden warten muss -> Pippifax. Selbst bei C bringt dir ne SSD nichts, da die meiste Zeit eh beim Kompilieren draufgeht und nicht beim Laden der Datei.



> Wie eine Festplatte, nur viel schneller


Warum nicht gleich mehr RAM? Der ist billiger, zwar nicht mehr so billig wie vor ein paar Monaten, trotzdem sollte Swapping nur eine Notlösung bleiben. Von meinem Swap wird selbst bei 15 Stunden eingeschaltetem PC und vielen gestarteten Programmen kein Byte benutzt.

Bei einem Laptop lohnt sich eine SSD wahrscheinlich am Meisten, weil man den u.U. oft hoch- und wieder herunterfahren muss.


----------

